# PayPal is no 'pal' of mine...



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

After almost ten years of trouble-free use of PayPal with many thousands of $$$$ having changed hands via their system, and totally out of the blue, I got my account limited. Trying to sort it out took a lot my time, and in the end, proved to be a fruitless exercise.Then, today, I got this - Dear tac foley,We emailed you a little while ago to ask for your help resolving an issuewith your PayPal account. Your account is still temporarily limited becausewe haven't heard from you. We understand it may be frustrating not to have full access to your PayPalaccount. We want to work with you to get your account back to normal asquickly as possible.What's the problem?Reference Number: PP-001-150-393-382My response - YOU put a limiter on my PayPal account for reasons I cannot determine. I've used your services for years, NEVER reneged on a deal, NEVER failed to pay up instantly, and I MEAN instantly, and NEVER had a bad thing said about me - 100% record on ebay, remember?And out of the blue you whack me with a 'limit'. The problem IS that whenever I try and sort it out, I get sent back to the first page of your site - THAT's the DAMN problem.So I gave up on it.I don't have the problem now. I just don't use PayPal any more.You can go whistle up a pipe.tac foley, previously a valued customer.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry... That may be a phishing email. I've had the same thing happen and forwarded to [email protected] and it came back from the real Pay Pal as a phishing notice.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Terry,
That definitely sounds like a phishing e-mail.I have had a couple like that sent to me from "Paypal".

Forwarded them on to Paypal like Stan said & Paypal responded that it was some one trying to illegally get my paypal access information.
Never reply or open an e-mail that looks suspicious or is an offer to good to be true.
These are usually phishing e-mails. 

Craig


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

K. I hears ya, guys. 

I'll check it out again. 

TVM 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Tac,

If it looks like phish and smells like a phish - it probably IS a phish.

Jerry


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Be wary of other phising expiditions... now that they have a name and e-mail addy. 

John


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Tac - call them. Unlike eBay and others, they do post their support phone number. I've called them before and they were very helpful.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

The one thing I would do is go to paypal with your manual entry into the address-bar and not a link provided, the other thing is I would keep that word you used i.e. "instantly" firmly in mind with respect to how quickly you go check things out. Or it may be a costly mistake.


----------



## peterpica2 (Oct 1, 2009)

DEFINITELY A PHISH ON THE LINE! No question. 

I used to get those 'interesting' emails from alleged PayPal folks; I always 'bounced' them and eventually they stopped appearing in my mailbox(es). 

As Stanman said, contact them directly. They're in business to make money and will not fool around...nor will you get someone in Bangladesh on the other end of the phone (at least not with my experiences with them).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah another reason not to do things on line. Live/learn and try not to depend on the new age of electronics to make your live simple as it will nip you in the bud. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do log in and check as others have suggested. I have had Paypal on the phone and online chat and worked through things easily. 

They themseleves warn NOT to go by e-mails due to spoofing. Honestly, if I payed attention to every e-mail at home and work just this past week I have won the Dutch lottery, a Uni in Germany wishes to publish a paper I worte while at school in Arkansas (did not go to school there, nevermind never have I been to Arkansas), and some Nigerian prince needs my help....


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't take any emails from Paypal as fact. I have also had one or two phishing emails sent to me. Maybe more. I just don't give anything that says Paypal, in my hotmail inbox any credence. If I even think it's actually from them, and is something other than a paid notification, I contact them through their site.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

When every I get E mails like that I do what Stan did. I forward it to Spoof at Pay pal. They will get back to you with a explanation. 

JJ


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Another thing, if you provided any information i.e. bank account credit-card etc. you want to check on those individually too.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

So far I've done nothing but tell them to shove it. Are you suggesting that I should actually make contact with them after all? 

tac


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a pretty common scam where I live in southwestern Ontario. If PayPal has a problem with your account you will get a formal piece of snail mail. I have not heard of them contacting anyone by phone. dennis


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, then they can confirm if you reacted to a scam/phishing email... which is most likely the case. 

Also, if you replied to the email, it most likely went nowhere. 

Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 24 Apr 2011 01:09 PM 
So far I've done nothing but tell them to shove it. Are you suggesting that I should actually make contact with them after all? Tac

If what you are saying is you received the eMail, opened it, and attempted to update any of your information because of the supposed "limit" placed on your PayPal account, via the link provided in that or any other eMail. And you encountered the problems you described, where you kept getting returned to the original screen. Then YES I'm suggesting that you immediately check your checking account, credit card, and PayPal account.[/b] Independent of any eMail, because if the eMail was a phishing spoof and you inadvertently provided them with any of the information e.g. bank account (routing & account numbers), credit card info (account & 3-digit security code), PayPal User ID & password. It could spell really big trouble.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Tac, 

If the e-mail was bogus, did have a link, you clicked on it, and it wasn't the real Pay Pal site, there is a good chance that you down loaded some mal-ware like a key logger or some other nefarious software. More good news. 

Mike


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

You definitely got scammed. No question about it. NEVER, NEVER, NEVER respond to those kinds of e-mails! Whenever you receive anything even remotely like what you described, YOU should INITIATE and VERIFY the communication by contacting them (PayPal, eBay, Visa, Master Card, or whoever) at an address or phone number you KNOW to be legitimate. The contact information should have been given to you when you first opened or registered for the account.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't ever use the links from an email. 

Log directly into Paypal from the internet and check for messages. Most likely there will be none. 

I NEVER use links in an email to get into an account online.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with others. Paypal has told us "don't EVER respond to an email from us". They say that if they ever want to contact us they may send an email but they will direct us to respond by going directly to their website.

Ed


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Tac, if you haven't done so already, do the folloing quickly 

1. forward all emails received to"spoof at paypal dot com" 
2. log onto your paypal account and immediately change your password 
3. while logged on, change account settlement account numbers such as credit card numbers or bank account numbers 
4. contact Paypal to discuss potential account problems and determine whether there have been unauthorized attempts to log on 
5. go to each of your accounts, change passwords and examine each account to determine whether it's been compromised 
6. in the event of a compromise contact the bank/credit union/credit card company 

Going forward, NEVER EVER RESPOND TO AN INQUIRY ABOUT ANY ACCOUNT THROUGH A LINK PROVIDED IN AN EMAIL. 

Forward every such email to the "[email protected]" address 

REGULARLY CHANGE ACCOUNT PASSWORDS AND USE A COMBINATION OF LETTERS/NUMBERS/CAPS AND LOWERCASE 

Good luck. 

Will


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

PayPal also has a device, "Security Key", that you can purchase ($5.00) that enhances your password security. There are two different types of these devices... one is a keyfob like thing and the other is about the size of a credit card. Both have a 6 digit display and a button. Press the button and it displays a 6 digit number. The number is random to us mere mortals but it is actually a number from a sequence that the device is generating every 30 seconds. The computer at PayPal knows the serial number of the device you purchased and is also generating these random numbers in the exact same sequence and knows how long you have had the device and so knows what number you should be typing in at that moment. (It probably has a 5 minute window of numbers and if you enter any of those numbers it accepts it as valid.)

You can either type your own password and the number from the device all in one long sequence and then click Log-in or type your own password and click Log-in and then you will be asked for the number from the device. All the devices are pretty much unique or at least they each have been started in the sequence of numbers it generates at a different time, so no two devices will ever generate the same number at the same time. As long as you keep the device on your person, or in a place where no one can get to it (without your knowledge) then even if they know your password they cannot "EASILY" get into your account.

Unfortunately, it is NOT foolproof. They still provide a method of logging-in to your account in the event you have lost the device or it is broken (battery run down or it is otherwise non-functional), just like you can still get into your account if you have forgotten your password.

If the device drifts off frequency and the number it generates is not in the range of numbers the PayPal computer generates, the system will automatically attempt to resync the device and their computer by asking for multiple numbers from the device (a bit of a hassle to have to key in 3 to 6 numbers in a row, but it extends the life of the device and still lets you into your account in a secure manner). Once resync'd it will then work for a long time without having to do it again.

I had the keyfob device for about 4 years before it went belly up (got stuck showing all "888888" and would not change again). When I called and asked for help about it, I was basically told I had to buy another one using the same on-line method I got the first one. 

This time I got the credit card type device. It does not "feel" quite as sturdy as a real credit card, but seems rugged enough to last for a few years if not abused... I keep it in my wallet along with my library card and driver's license. The "button" is just a circle printed on the surface; which I assume is a pressure sensitive device embedded in the card and not a mechanical switch. Squeeze it at that circle and it shows a new number. The card has only a serial number printed on it (but not your account or password) so if you lose it, no one can use it (without knowing those other things). I have had the credit card like device since last December and had no trouble with it yet, but the older keyfob device I had to resync twice before it went totally bad. If this credit card sized device is as long lasting as the keyfob one was I think it is $5 well spent.


---

If it is so bad to click links in e-mails from PayPal, how come all the e-mails that I get (purportedly from PayPal) contain links to click... even the e-mails that warn me not to click links in e-mails from PayPal!


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i get frequent mails to attend to the problems my paypal account has, and - i never used paypal in my life.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey, that must be the problem ha ha! 

Yep, scams everywhere... 

Greg


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

the paypal and the UPS fakers help me, never to feel lonely... even since the nigerian princesses and consorts seem to have forgotten my existence.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

The internet is truly a great thing. Contact with people the world over was always possible. But with the internet, that contact can be with a multitude of people. The sharing of information, not possible in the way it is now, enlightens scores of people the world over. I liken it to the invention of the printed word. 
However, as amazing as it is, it can also bring pain in a flash! It too bad that now we have to be on guard on so many fronts to preserve our personal security. It's not something that is easily prepared for, such as having a gun to protect ones property.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

To the people who dont want to do purchases online,

Might as well, turn in your credit cards and get cash only, drive to the bank to get the cash, drive to the utilities to pay for your bills in cash, and drive cross state to a store so you can see the product first hand, purchase it and drive all the way home. Don't use the telephone, the person on the other hand might be lieing and you can be sure just like on a website. So better drive there to see it in person.

Technically, you shouldn't be even driving, You should walk there (or get a horse). (car might crash and lawyers might come in an take all your money) 

Yes I am trying to be funny to all the "Technology is bad" people lol 



Andrew
P.S. You should periodically change your bank(paypal, anything important) passwords anyway, and PLEASE don't make it "12345" (yes, its the same combination on my luggage though)


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 23 Apr 2011 05:35 PM 
Ah another reason not to do things on line. Live/learn and try not to depend on the new age of electronics to make your live simple as it will nip you in the bud. Later RJD 

I'm sure you parents/grand parents said the same thing about those dang horseless carriages and the magic box thingy called the telephone









Technology is not the enemy, complacency and lack of knowledge are.
The information age is here to stay so your best bet is to take the time to learn how to use it correctly and enjoy it's benefits.

I for one will never miss having to look for a pay phone or having to wait in long lines at a bank, gas station, blockbuster, or a store 
just to make a phone call, get money, pay for something, or buy something ever again.

But thats just me


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"P.S. You should periodically change your bank(paypal, anything important) passwords anyway, and PLEASE don't make it "12345" (yes, its the same combination on my luggage though)" 

AND the combination to all the clean air on the planet Druiddia. (Space Balls trivia) 

OBTW, this is also why there is no longer any Original Sin (They have all been committed before; now it is only the technology used for sinning that changes).

David Meashey


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as you understand and accept the premise that NOTHING you do online these days is truly secure or private, you'll be okay.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 24 Apr 2011 05:18 PM 
PayPal also has a device, "Security Key", that you can purchase ($5.00) that enhances your password security. 



Paypal also has a 'Security Key' service which will send a 4-digit code to a registered cell phone via SMS, then require the code for login. It's free (except for phone co charges, of course.) A scammer would have to have both my password and my cell phone to log in. At that point, I have bigger problems.


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive never had a issue with PayPal as of yet, But i ALWAYS go thru their site and never respond to Emails.

Fred


----------

